# Nothing To Say



## Noura Alabdullatif (Apr 12, 2010)

I still find each day too short for all the thoughts I want to think,
all the walks I want to take, all the books I want to read, and all the friends I want to see. ​ 
*John Burroughs*​ 







​ 



Hope you like it ​ 
: )​


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I like it.  Love the effect.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh how could one not like this.  The sepia treatment is great for this shot.  Good use of you DOF too.  Love it.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like you left your black and white on the ground and someone came and peed on it


----------



## Live_free (Apr 12, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Looks like you left your black and white on the ground and someone came and peed on it



lul wut?


----------



## &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;  (Apr 13, 2010)

&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;

&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;

&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Apr 13, 2010)

&#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1600;&#1600;&#1576;&#1575;;1885106 said:
			
		

> &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;
> 
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;


 
Care to utilize the Latin alphabet?


----------



## bonobo_slr (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I would have tried to have got a tighter crop - the background is not that interesting with such a great subject. I don't agree with the sepia though. I think that with all the detail in the man's beard, face and hand - a punchy, high contrast straight B&W might look better.


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 14, 2010)

I really like this image


----------



## Ady (Apr 14, 2010)

I disagree with the previous comment regarding croping and that the door does not add anything to the image. I think the door adds interest to the shot and places the subject well within the frame. The sepia effect or duotoned image has a colour that is sympathetic to the skin tone and the wooden door and makes a change from a B&W without making a change for the sake of it.
Well taken with just enough DOF not to lose the door, good work.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

great shot, beautiful sepia editing too.


----------



## Noura Alabdullatif (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot for ur Comments ,
I really appreciate that ..


----------



## BarryG (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent. Far too many times do you see DoF overdone, this is perfect.

Google says this about &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1600;&#1600;&#1576;'s post;

"A wonderful sister, Nora

God give you health and long-life model

Regards"


----------



## kdabbagh (Apr 20, 2010)

That's why you should never rely on Google for translation!

He said:

Terrific, sister Nora.
God bless you and extend the life of the model (in this case, the old man)
Regards.

Nice shot, Nora! I used to live in Saudi Arabia for a while...18 years almost...its sometimes hard to take out your camera and take people's portraits (in the case of street photography)...this is a good capture  However, I agree that you should have maybe gave it the BW look.


----------



## BarryG (Apr 21, 2010)

^ I'd say it's more reason to post in English.


----------



## Noura Alabdullatif (May 9, 2010)

Thanks all for ur Comments ,


----------



## Jayms (May 10, 2010)

That's an awesome capture of either; emotion or He just got something in his eye?... very CLEAN and the tone is almost chocolate.


----------



## Early (May 10, 2010)

&#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1600;&#1600;&#1576;&#1575;;1885106 said:
			
		

> &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;
> 
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;



I thought it was pretty good, too.  In fact, it would look good even without any color manipulation.


----------



## Raizels (May 16, 2010)

BarryG said:


> Excellent. Far too many times do you see DoF overdone, this is perfect.
> 
> Google says this about &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1600;&#1600;&#1576;'s post;
> 
> ...




God give you health and *long-life model*?????? &#8206;That is a blessing indeed!


----------

